# Colour Inspiration



## ~*Helen*~ (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys have been great at hair advice before for me so hoping you can help again!

Basically I have red hair at the moment(very faded).  I love the colour but I've had it for around a year now so I little bored of it so looking for a change.

Anything you guys think I'd suit?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 13, 2011)

You look like you are fair, with a lot of "pink" in your skin tone.

Having said that, stay with ash tones, away from golden tones, and nothing too dark (black).

Curious, what was your hair colour as a little girl?

Do you want to go to a dark rich red or something brunette?


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Jan 13, 2011)

I was quite an ashy/mousey brown colour, it's okay but just a really dull colour :-(

I really love the red but it just fades so quickly, I'd love something that lasts a bit longer but still suits me!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 14, 2011)

I think the red looks nice - just find a red colour that is not orangy. Maybe something like a burgundy or even aubergine - just keep it on the dark, rich side.


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Jan 14, 2011)

Ohhh aubergine sounds good!

Would that fade as quickly as the red?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 14, 2011)

That I don't know - I would ask a good salon/colourist.

I know that red does fade quicker than other colours.

Good Luck - post some pics.


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Feb 2, 2011)

You asked for pictures....and here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Loving the PURPLE hehe


----------



## amberamani (Feb 15, 2011)

I used to love violet my friend to(photo next to mine, we used similar shades 10 years ago, I used Feria P48 Pure Purple Power, it was really shiny but washed away pretty wast, now feria is no longer imported, and really used to love feria colors they give shine that sparkles on hair

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/3306/feriat.jpg


----------



## llehsal (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!  This is gorgeous!!!  I always liked cuts like these.  Suits your face pretty well and really nice colour.  Not tooo bright, but not too dark either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Feb 19, 2011)

This colour is the best decision I ever made!

Been around 6 weeks since I had it done, and the colour is still so bright! :-D


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty !


----------

